# So confused..1st show questions



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

HI all..it's been a bit since I've been on. Computer decided to crash  and work has been crazy . Finally been getting Lilly back to handling classes..she's doing great, and I'm doing better too. I can't find any matches close to me to get her some more practice so I was gonna do a show at the end of November. I am totally confused on what I should be entering her into besides the normal puppy class (9-12 month). Or if I should even bother? She's maturing nicely, she finally hit the 50 lb mark, so excited!

I wish I had a picture to show you all but I lost all my pictures in the crash and my photo program is not working now so I can't even upload anymore pictures :doh:. 

I mainly want to go for experience and have some fun. I am only going to do one day (it's the Salisbury, MD shows) since I live like a hour away. Any help/tips you can give me would be great! Thanks!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't expect a win and focus on having fun and meeting new people.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> HI all..it's been a bit since I've been on. Computer decided to crash  and work has been crazy . Finally been getting Lilly back to handling classes..she's doing great, and I'm doing better too. I can't find any matches close to me to get her some more practice so I was gonna do a show at the end of November.* I am totally confused on what I should be entering her into besides the normal puppy class (9-12 month). Or if I should even bother?* She's maturing nicely, she finally hit the 50 lb mark, so excited!
> 
> I wish I had a picture to show you all but I lost all my pictures in the crash and my photo program is not working now so I can't even upload anymore pictures :doh:.
> 
> I mainly want to go for experience and have some fun. I am only going to do one day (it's the Salisbury, MD shows) since I live like a hour away. Any help/tips you can give me would be great! Thanks!


You can enter her in 9-12 month puppy bitch OR novice owner class. If I were you, I would do the puppy class. 

Sweepstakes are offered both days. Enter her in 9-12 puppy bitch. It is a good opportunity to get more ring practice in the day. Definitely enter, it is only $12 each day. To do sweeps, you have to be entered in the regular 9-12 class as well. 

You will need to mark "9-12 sweeps" in the box for "other classes."

I'm not sure what you mean by, "should I even bother?" If you go into it knowing that puppies don't normally get pointed, especially at a large show, you won't put too much pressure on yourself. You just need to keep it fun, lots of food, praise, excitement. This is a learning experience, do yes- you should bother! It is about creating a good experience and a love of showing. 

If you haven't already, you need to send in your entry. You will find the premium here. Send in your payment and form ASAP. The show closes 2.5 weeks prior to the actual show date.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My comment about "should I even bother" would be more so at any other classes to enter or just the 9-12 month class. I really want to get her exposed to the ring. I forgot they were having the sweeps on Saturday. I was planning on doing Sunday but now may have to change it to Saturday. I saw that it was closing soon so have to do that soon, 

Thanks for your help..can't wait to go!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Also saw they will be doing a health clinic on saturday..what's the age that you start checking heart/eyes? 1 year old?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

In my experience showing horses rather than dogs, anything you can do to get more experience is just a pure plus. Even just watching the other classes, especially the next class up from puppy.

Have fun! Bring back lots of pictures!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Also saw they will be doing a health clinic on saturday..what's the age that you start checking heart/eyes? 1 year old?


Eyes, you can do now. 

Heart, after 12 months.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just did the entry online..here we go . 11/12/11..our first dog show! Got lucky and mom is watching the kiddos for us just in case hubby has to work. Here comes Goldridge Lights Action Lilly :bowl:.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have fun that is the main thing. Dont get to nervous.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Have a good time at your first show. Go and enjoy and try not to have any real expectations. The world of showing can seem intimidating, so you just need to jump in with both feet! 

Melissa is a good person to listen to as she is newer to the world of showing-less than a year, and she and Gibbs have come such a long way!! 

It will be a learning experience for you both!! Bes sure to let us know how things went!


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

I too am new to the show ring this summer. Hope you had a great weekend and enjoyed your first show!!

Sue


----------

